#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Птица стучит в окно несколько дней! Что это значит?

## Иргит

Всем привет! Давно здесь не был. Ребята уже несколько дней в окно стучит синица! Я хоть и скептик но как-то жутко становится. Что это значит?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Что жуткого? Красивая маленькая синичка. Она решила, что ей зачем-то надо залетететь в вашу квартиру.

----------

Иргит (16.04.2013)

----------


## Топпер

Кормушку поставьте или на откос за окном крошек насыпьте.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (16.04.2013), Буль (16.04.2013), Жека (16.04.2013), Иргит (16.04.2013), Наталья (16.04.2013), Пема Дролкар (16.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2013)

----------


## Иргит

)))) Насыпал корм, помолился за птичку, и страхи ушли. Делать это нужно без напоминания :Big Grin:

----------

Aion (16.04.2013), Балабуст (16.04.2013), Дхармананда (16.04.2013), Топпер- (16.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Чаще всего птицы рассматриваются как благоприятный образ или знак. Среди массы значений можно выделить несколько основных «функций» птиц в символике.
> Птицы как воплощение божества играют важную роль в мифах о создании мира: во многих из них присутствуют великая птица-демиург, космический Дух в образе птицы или птица помощник божественного творца, исполинская птица — обычный образ Творца. Большие птицы часто идентифицируются с солярными божествами, богами грома, ветра, управителями природных стихий. Иногда птицы выступают в роли «вторичного» демиурга или как помощник человека при «втором» творении. Во многих мифах и легендах они считаются разумными союзниками и советчиками людей, культурными героями.
> Самой известной «функцией» птицы является олицетворение ею человеческой души: представление сколь древнее, столь и распространённое.  Представления о душе в виде птицы обнаруживаются в древних культурах Египта, Двуречья, Греции, Китая и Сибири (у эвенков, алтайцев, якутов), в Южной Америке (индейцы бороро), etc. Часто эти воззрения бывают весьма дифференцированными, например, у тлинкитов. Существенно разнятся в различных культурах представления о взаимоотношении души и птицы: последняя может представлять саму освобождённую от плоти душу, служить телом, в которое индивидуальная душа человека переходит после смерти, либо выступать её проводником в загробный мир. Нередко образ птицы-души перекликается с образом птицы как вестника свершившейся или близкой смерти.
> Одновременная связь птиц с мировым Духом и душой человека делает её едва ли не идеальным символом посланника божественных сфер и проводника на пути в иные космические уровни и миры. Не случайно многие птицы, в первую очередь — орёл, часто начинают жреческую (и шаманскую) традицию (ср. орлиные атрибуты шамана в ряде сибирских и африканских традиций: когти, перья, крылья и т. п.).
> В роли инструмента передачи божественной мудрости, да и просто полезной информации, птицы часто выступают воплощением божества предсказаний и «субстратом» самих предсказательных практик. Нередки также представления и о том, что птицы выступают в роли соглядатаев, сообщающих о делах и намерениях своих подопечных.
> 
> Птицы

----------

Богдан Б (16.04.2013), Иргит (16.04.2013), Ритл (16.04.2013), Федор Ф (16.04.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

Давно-давно, как-то летом, поздним вечером -- странный стук в балконную дверь. Третий этаж.
Опять и опять... Семья озадачена! : )
Открываю -- на пороге носом к двери сидит галчонок: мокрый, жалкий, весь измызанный в чём-то белом.
Взял его. Жена тут же принесла тазик с тёплой водой, помыла и оставила сохнуть на подоконнике.
Дали ему, конечно, чего-то поесть, уж не помню, чего...
Он поел, обсох и -- давай порхать по квартирке. %)
Наконец, уселся на открытой антресоли над входной дверью: спиной к народу, только хвост с полки свисает.

Легли спать, а ранним утром следующего дня я, уже забыв о госте, обнаруживаю по пути на кухню на полу изрядную подсохшую лужу... птичьего помёта.
Задираю голову -- птичка сидит, как сидела, благо, что в коридоре -- сумерки.

В общем, отпустили его, ещё раз покормив, и он улетел.
Потом уже выяснилось в курилке на работе, что птица эта обитала у одного моего знакомого, живущего в том же доме на том же этаже. Она, хорошо где-то погуляв, впотьмах перепутала балкон. А днём -- вернулась на родину. : )

----------

Chikara (16.04.2013), Ануруддха (16.04.2013), Аньезка (16.04.2013), Богдан Б (16.04.2013), Германн (16.04.2013), Иргит (16.04.2013), Кузьмич (16.04.2013), Наталья (16.04.2013), Ритл (16.04.2013), Федор Ф (16.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Всем привет! Давно здесь не был. Ребята уже несколько дней в окно стучит синица! Я хоть и скептик но как-то жутко становится. Что это значит?


Это значит, что пора как следует приниматься за буддийскую практику. Как Ваша буддийская партия поживает? :Smilie:  и прочие начинания?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ребята уже несколько дней в окно стучит синица! Я хоть и скептик но как-то жутко становится. Что это значит?


Это значит, что Вы беспокоитесь по пустякам.

----------


## Эделизи

Стучит, впустите.

----------

Neljorma (17.04.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Quoth the Tomtit, "Namaste!"

----------

Джнянаваджра (16.04.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Стучит, впустите.


Может быть чревато для самой птицы. Начнёт панически метаться по помещениям и биться в стёкла...
Другое дело, если птица обессилена...

----------


## Ашвария

Ничего плохого птица Вам не принесёт  :Smilie: 
За всё моё трудное (для моей мамы) детство у нас дома благопристойно - мною подобранные и притащенные в городскую квартиру, - подрастали, лечились и улетали, - минимум следующие птички: две галки, горлица, ворона, взрослый голубь, юный воробей (было может больше, но эти точно). Никто не умер и не заболел.
Пару лет назад в квартиру залетели две зелёные птички (странно, что псу очень понравилось как они поют, и он очарованно их слушал. А он бельгиец (фото в профиле), и однозначно реагирует на любых одержателей. Поэтому не вижу связи с вселением духов и залётными этими птичками. Через полчаса мы их выпустили на улицу, притом через разные окна.
Голуби регулярно залетали, как куры ходили по кухне (пока собаку не завели) и такое впечатление что получали удовольствие от того что вступят в масло  :Smilie:  и им оставят отпечатки лап.
Согласно Пуран, в голубя никогда не воплощается тёмная душа из адов.
Два зелёных попугая - в Индуизме - обязательно птички Зелёной Тары, как и павлин, и другие пернатые друзья.

----------

Chikara (16.04.2013), Кузьмич (16.04.2013), Ритл (16.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2013), Эделизи (16.04.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

В 2004 году зимой в окна нашего дома (под нами квартира) ломился павлин. Здоровый такой (из зоопарка сбежал). И почему то все расценили этот знак как исключительно благоприятный и чудесный. Может, дело в размере :Cool:

----------

Ашвария (16.04.2013), Буль (16.04.2013), Иргит (16.04.2013), Кузьмич (16.04.2013), Ритл (16.04.2013), Фил (16.04.2013), Юй Кан (16.04.2013)

----------


## Фил

Наверное это Уго Чавес!
Уго Чавес явился к Николасу Мадуро в виде птицы - сообщают "Вести ФМ"

----------

AndyZ (16.04.2013), Neljorma (17.04.2013), Zom (16.04.2013), Буль (16.04.2013), Вадим Л (16.04.2013), Денис Евгеньев (16.04.2013), Джнянаваджра (16.04.2013), Наталья (16.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2013), Эделизи (16.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

Они сейчас место для гнезда ищут, не иначе птичка глаз на вашу жилплощадь положила )))

----------

Neljorma (17.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2013), Юй Кан (16.04.2013)

----------


## Топпер

А у меня под жестяным откосом окна воробьи каждый год делают гнездо. Иногда так ругаются и дерутся, что в комнате слышно. Кот бедный из-за этого в постоянном стрессе находится: видит в окно взлёт и посадку и слышит возню, а взять на зуб не получается.

----------

Neljorma (17.04.2013), Ашвария (16.04.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (16.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> А у меня под жестяным откосом окна воробьи каждый год делают гнездо. Иногда так ругаются и дерутся, что в комнате слышно. Кот бедный из-за этого в постоянном стрессе находится: видит в окно взлёт и посадку и слышит возню, а взять на зуб не получается.


А у меня всё то же самое, только соседи наверху так себя ведут. И кота нет.

----------

Neljorma (17.04.2013), Буль (16.04.2013), Топпер- (16.04.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> А у меня всё то же самое, только соседи наверху так себя ведут. И кота нет.


По крайней мере они у вас не таскают утеплитель из стены.

----------


## Наталья

> По крайней мере они у вас не таскают утеплитель из стены.


Ой не знаю, не знаю ...

----------


## Ашвария

> А у меня под жестяным откосом окна воробьи каждый год делают гнездо. Иногда так ругаются и дерутся, что в комнате слышно. Кот бедный из-за этого в постоянном стрессе находится: видит в окно взлёт и посадку и слышит возню, а взять на зуб не получается.


За окном в кроне туи ближе к стволу уже скоро год как ночует горлица, а гнезда у него (или у неё) нет. Третий этаж, однако, никто и не трогает, в принципе охранный пёс птице не нужен, да и собаки не летают. С псом часто играет в гляделки. Из подоконника иногда угощается, но не это птицу привлекает. Странная дружба, однако: птиц и собака  :Smilie: 
Мы всё надеемся, что хотя бы в этом году семью заведёт...

----------


## Федор Ф

Я боюсь птиц. Есть в них что-то запредельное, иномирное, мистическое. 
Когда я был еще ребенком, я услышал, как мяукает и разговаривает ворона. Она сидела на заборе и задумчиво так говорила: "Позвони мне". И отвечала сама себе:"Мя-я-я-у". Тогда я еще не знал, что вороны умеют говорить, поэтому незамедлительно упал в обморок. Вообще, ворона - особая для меня птица, мистическая. Она - один из трех символов моей жизни.
А в обмороки я часто падал. От сильных впечатлений. Впечатлительный был. Раньше.

----------

Алик (07.05.2013), Германн (16.04.2013), Джнянаваджра (16.04.2013), Эделизи (16.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

Когда птица вдруг залетает в дом или на балкон, -- считается признаком скорой смерти. ХОТЯ, ВЕРОЯТНО, ЭТО ПРОСТО СУЕВЕРИЯ КАКИЕ-ТО.

----------

Игорь Лещенко (16.04.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Да, тут одна птичка залетела и вскоре умерла. Стукнулась шибко.

----------


## Эделизи

На самом деле птичка видит в оконном отражении соперника. И пытается навешать ему люлей. Иргит, скажите ей, что все враги только отражение нашего ума.

----------

AndyZ (16.04.2013), Chikara (16.04.2013), Алик (07.05.2013), Топпер- (17.04.2013), Фил (16.04.2013), Юй Кан (16.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> Когда птица вдруг залетает в дом или на балкон, -- считается признаком скорой смерти. ХОТЯ, ВЕРОЯТНО, ЭТО ПРОСТО СУЕВЕРИЯ КАКИЕ-ТО.


Вот скока раз синицы зимой на балкон залетали - никто не умер (рыбок не считать). И вообще, вспомним, что любимый нами Будда говорил про суеверия?  :Wink:

----------

Топпер- (17.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.04.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Я боюсь птиц. Есть в них что-то запредельное, иномирное, мистическое. 
> Когда я был еще ребенком, я услышал, как мяукает и разговаривает ворона. Она сидела на заборе и задумчиво так говорила: "Позвони мне". И отвечала сама себе:"Мя-я-я-у". Тогда я еще не знал, что вороны умеют говорить, поэтому незамедлительно упал в обморок. Вообще, ворона - особая для меня птица, мистическая. Она - один из трех символов моей жизни.
> А в обмороки я часто падал. От сильных впечатлений. Впечатлительный был. Раньше.


Мне тоже в детстве никто не рассказал что существует такой феномен, как говорящая ворона. Поэтому, когда я услышал как ворона говорит, я посчитал это вполне за вполне нормальный ход событий, крокодил Гена же тоже говорил! И Каа с Маугли часто беседовал! Вот такой я был... доверчивый. Раньше  :Wink:

----------

Алик (07.05.2013), Пема Дролкар (17.04.2013), Топпер- (17.04.2013), Федор Ф (16.04.2013), Фил (16.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.04.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> На самом деле птичка видит в оконном отражении соперника. И пытается навешать ему люлей. Иргит, скажите ей, что все враги только отражение нашего ума.


Точно. Или -- видит особь противоположного пола.
Встречаются такие крылатые, да... 
Один из трёх живших у нас волнистых (самый волнительный %) просто безумел, попадая на кухню и тут же устремляясь к самой большой кастрюле из нержавейки, стоящей на плите. Видел своё отражение и начинал сначала нежно ворковать, тукая в кастрюлю клювиком. А потом, раззадорившись, с визгом и вереском нападал на меня, мирно сидящего спиной к плите над своей тарелкой.
Разок подрал мне ухо... И пару раз был сбит, в сердцах, на лету ладонью на пол, ибо иначе угомонить его не получалось. %)
В итоге пришлось просто закрыть ему доступ на кухню.
Зеркало же, висящее в коридоре, к поискам врагов не приводило.

----------

Ритл (16.04.2013), Фил (16.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.04.2013), Эделизи (16.04.2013)

----------


## Aion



----------


## Won Soeng

Бытует суеверие про смертельные вести. Два раза птица залетала в окно. Один раз, когда был в командировке в Скопине. Возвращаюсь в гостиницу, вижу, что жалюзи сбиты, а в углу лежит обессиленная ласточка. Я ее осторожно взял и выпустил. Другой раз точно не запомнил. Оба раза - кто-то умирал в течение пары-тройки недель. Но в обоих случаях это не было неожиданностью - там был рак в последней стадии, кажется, в обоих случаях. Да и родственники - не самые близкие. Если всех пересчитать, то вполне хватит, чтобы каждый год кто-нибудь умирал. Но, какой-нибудь связи, я, в принципе - не исключаю. Какой бы малой ни была вероятность исходя из сложившегося мировоззрения.

----------

Богдан Б (17.04.2013), Федор Ф (16.04.2013)

----------


## AndyZ

Когда мне было 7-8 лет мы нашли птицу (стриж или ласточка), которая попала в грязь и не могла выбраться, летая над прудом. Совсем обессилила. Принесли домой, отмыли, дали высохнуть, а она взяла и из рук вырвалась. Рядом сидел наш кот, который, как оказалось, за всем этим с интересом наблюдал. Он эту птичку сразу же и схватил. Похоронили птицу в нашем саду. Коту конечно же досталось, но, похоже, от судьбы не уйдешь.

----------

Топпер- (17.04.2013), Эделизи (16.04.2013)

----------


## Германн

Ко мне стучался попугайчик. Я его впустил. Жил у нас, потом отдали деткам, в знакомую семью.

----------

Джнянаваджра (16.04.2013), Наталья (16.04.2013), Топпер- (17.04.2013), Эделизи (16.04.2013), Юй Кан (16.04.2013)

----------


## Chikara

Вообще, я внимательно отношусь к знакам. Например, сегодня поехал к родственнику на СТО показать машину, а его еще не было (знак), не стал его ждать и поехал на другую и там все прошло без запинки. А потом оказалось, что я правильно не стал ждать. У каждого, наверное, таких примеров масса. Но с другой стороны, многие упорно преодолев возникшие препятствия достигают заветной цели.

----------


## Эделизи

> А в обмороки я часто падал. От сильных впечатлений. Впечатлительный был. Раньше.


Шепотом: тогда почему не ваджраяна?  :Cry:

----------

Германн (16.04.2013), Денис Евгеньев (16.04.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Шепотом: тогда почему не ваджраяна?


А что - в ваджраяне все чувств лишаются по каждому поводу, как кисейные барышни? И почему вы плачете?

Моя жизнь была слишком мистична. Где-то на грани миров, если можно так сказать. Я устал, Эделизи, от этого. Сейчас для меня нет ничего важнее бесстрастия и здравого рассудка. В этом больше правды и мужества, чем в полетах во сне и наяву.
И если сейчас какая-нибудь ворона мимоходом крикнет: "Позвони мне!", я не упаду в обморок, уверяю вас :Big Grin: . В лучшем случае, это будет сюжетом для небольшого рассказа.

----------

Богдан Б (17.04.2013), Наталья (16.04.2013), Топпер- (17.04.2013), Фил (17.04.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Вообще, я внимательно отношусь к знакам


Два моих близких друга умерли один за другим. Перед смертью каждого из них одолевали синицы. Они стучали им в окна, залетали в комнату и в мастерскую (оба были художниками), садились им на плечи. Мы не придавали этому значения, когда умер один из них, но когда это стало происходить со вторым... 

И все-таки, следует игнорировать такие вещи, даже если эти знаки явные. Иначе они (мистические силы) будут властвовать над нами. 
Я больше не играю в эти игры и никому не советую.

----------

Фил (17.04.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> А что - в ваджраяне все чувств лишаются по каждому поводу, как кисейные барышни? И почему вы плачете?


Просто такая чувствительность, чувственность очень помогает в практике. Вам с рождения даны искусные средства.

----------


## Буль

А сколько народу в мире полегло безо всяких "предсмертных" птиц, ужас! Но явные знаки в виде птиц властвуют над нами...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Wink:

----------

Топпер- (17.04.2013), Фил (17.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.04.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> А сколько народу в мире полегло безо всяких "предсмертных" птиц, ужас! Но явные знаки в виде птиц властвуют над нами...


Думаю, если быть внимательным, а не на автомате, то столько интересных мелких событий на своем пути можно заметить.

----------

Aion (16.04.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> И все-таки, следует игнорировать такие вещи, даже если эти знаки явные. Иначе они (мистические силы) будут властвовать над нами.


Я их не игнорирую, т.к. ежедневно мы сами принимаем те или иные решения, которые ведут нас по жизни. Не думаю, что это "мистические силы".

----------

Эделизи (16.04.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Просто такая чувствительность, чувственность очень помогает в практике. Вам с рождения даны искусные средства.


Откуда вы знаете, что я их не использую? И почему вы думаете, что в практике Тхеравады чувствительность (скажем лучше - утонченность, проникновенность) не помогает? Зря вы так считаете. С другой стороны, развитие чувствительности к бесстрастию не приведет, а приведет в дурдом однозначно. Все эти дела только множат сансару. Успокоение и бесстрастие - вот единственное спасение. Во всяком случае, необходимо очень четко видеть грань, разделяющую чувствительность помогающую и чувствительность пагубную. А это сложно. Вот здесь-то и сатипаттхана пригодится.
Вообще, к слову сказать, настолько на самом деле Путь сложен. Нужно быть крайне внимательным, один неверный шаг может увести далеко от цели. Будда говорил, что мы так должны быть внимательны и осторожны на Пути, как будто мы должны пройти сквозь толпу танцующих людей с кувшином на голове, наполненным водой. И не пролить ни одной капли.  Вот так-то. Ну, простите, что-то я разболтался.
Ладно, оставим этот разговор.

----------

Богдан Б (17.04.2013), Наталья (17.04.2013), Топпер- (17.04.2013), Эделизи (16.04.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Будда говорил, что мы так должны быть внимательны и осторожны на Пути, как будто мы должны пройти сквозь толпу танцующих людей с кувшином на голове, наполненным водой. И не пролить ни одной капли.


Понравилось!  :Kiss:

----------

Федор Ф (16.04.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Понравилось!


Мне тоже! Это из Самьютты, вроде. Потрясающий и очень точный образ!

----------


## Буль

> Думаю, если быть внимательным, а не на автомате, то столько интересных мелких событий на своем пути можно заметить.


Я так же думаю, что, если быть супервнимательным, то столько бессмысленных событий на своем пути можно заметить...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Юй Кан

Вся проблема со знаками в виде тех же вдруг влетевших в помещение птиц, предвещающих, якобы, _неведомо чью_ смерть, в том, что удостоверить эти знаки можно только постфактум. И то -- не всегда. А загодя -- никак...
Потому тут может пригодиться простое "После этого не означает вследствие этого".

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.04.2013)

----------


## Eugene G.

Черный ворон
Что-ж ты вьешься
Над моею головой (с)
 :Smilie:

----------

Буль (17.04.2013), Федор Ф (17.04.2013)

----------


## Германн

Имхо. К таким мутным вещам, как пророчества или знаки, приметы, тоже нужно применять научный подход. Если нет явного абсурда, не отбрасывать - но обязательно проверять объективно. Если заранее сформулированное предсказание раз за разом сбывается - значит, "знак" работает. Но если предсказание однажды не сбывается, это не "знак".

----------


## Буль

> Имхо. К таким мутным вещам, как пророчества или знаки, приметы, тоже нужно применять научный подход. Если нет явного абсурда, не отбрасывать - но обязательно проверять объективно. Если заранее сформулированное предсказание раз за разом сбывается - значит, "знак" работает. Но если предсказание однажды не сбывается, это не "знак".


Мы тут как-то, помнится, лет пять или шесть назад здесь обсуждали генератор Эшби, но всё без толку, это было слишком тяжело для понимания: мистические птицы и таинственные знаки заполоняют ум многих буддистов с удвоенной силой, увы!  :Frown:

----------

Германн (17.04.2013), Иргит (17.04.2013), Наталья (17.04.2013), Топпер- (17.04.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Понравилось!


http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...i-sutta-sv.htm

Здесь речь идёт о том, как нужно правильно практиковать медитацию.

----------

Богдан Б (17.04.2013), Наталья (17.04.2013), Федор Ф (17.04.2013), Эделизи (17.04.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Птицы залетают, - это еще куда ни шло, к нам изредка летучие мыши залетают. И надо от кота их спасти и не покалечить двух обезумевших животных. Ибо кот молниеносно превращается в бепощадного и ловкого убийцу. Я бросаюсь на кота, муж на мышь. Или наоборот. :Smilie: 

К чему бы это - вот гадаю. Наверно, к дождю :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Мне тоже в детстве никто не рассказал что существует такой феномен, как говорящая ворона. Поэтому, когда я услышал как ворона говорит, я посчитал это вполне за вполне нормальный ход событий, крокодил Гена же тоже говорил! И Каа с Маугли часто беседовал! Вот такой я был... доверчивый. Раньше


Теперь Вы резко поменяли фронт? :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Мне тоже в детстве никто не рассказал что существует такой феномен, как говорящая ворона. Поэтому, когда я услышал как ворона говорит, я посчитал это вполне за вполне нормальный ход событий, крокодил Гена же тоже говорил! И Каа с Маугли часто беседовал! Вот такой я был... доверчивый. Раньше


Что она вам сказала?

----------

Масуми (17.04.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Птицы залетают, - это еще куда ни шло, к нам изредка летучие мыши залетают. И надо от кота их спасти и не покалечить двух обезумевших животных. Ибо кот молниеносно превращается в бепощадного и ловкого убийцу. Я бросаюсь на кота, муж на мышь. Или наоборот.
> 
> К чему бы это - вот гадаю. Наверно, к дождю


Кот берёт на лету мышей?  :EEK!:

----------


## Топпер

> И если сейчас какая-нибудь ворона мимоходом крикнет: "Позвони мне!", я не упаду в обморок, уверяю вас. В лучшем случае, это будет сюжетом для небольшого рассказа.


Или телеспектакля. (эх, спектакль моего детства. Всё время его крутили на каникулах.)

----------

Федор Ф (17.04.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Кот берёт на лету мышей?


 На лету не берет, но изворотливый - и по малейшим выступам до потолка в некоторых местах может забежать,  а от возбуждения он вообще чудеса вытворяет.

Ну, мышь мечется туда-сюда, выход ищет. И может попасть на удобную ему траекторию.

Вчера сидели с котом на балконе - глядя на мечущихся мышей. Обсудили с котом этот вопрос :Smilie:  Я ему - "не вздумай ловить." Он мне - "я ж не дурак, с 9 этажа гикать". Коты тоже говорящие бывают - ежели присмотреться. :Smilie: 

Глянула в поиске "примета летучая мышь залетела в дом" - так по русским приметам все, что залетает - к смерти. А по китайским, - к богатству :Smilie:  И энергетика у нас в доме по китайским приметам, соответственно, - хорошая :Smilie: 

Но я уже исключила свою квартиру с траектории полета любой живности, - повесила на всех окнах сетки.

----------


## Буль

> Птицы залетают, - это еще куда ни шло, к нам изредка летучие мыши залетают. И надо от кота их спасти и не покалечить двух обезумевших животных. Ибо кот молниеносно превращается в бепощадного и ловкого убийцу. Я бросаюсь на кота, муж на мышь. Или наоборот.


Так и вижу эту идиллию: тихий итальянский вечер. Пема в кресле, укрывшись пледом, потягивая травяной чай, читает Ламрим. Муж её рядом, в лучших традициях Мастрояни раскладывает пасьянс, время от времени мечтательно позёвывая. Кот дремлет, часы готовятся пробить отмеренный ими час... 

Вдруг, внезапно, как порыв весеннего ветра, презрев занавеску, в окно влетает летучая... МЫШЬ!!! 
-- Свистать всех на верх! По местам стоять! Принимаю кота на себя!!!-- раздаётся отлуженный Ламримом голос Пемы.
-- Signori, se si vuole combattere, allora lasciate che accada in una lotta leale! -- вторит ей муж, бесстрашно бросаясь на обезумевшую мышь с пеминым пледом наперевес...

Через какое-то время всё кончено. Кот зафиксирован подушкой, мышь арестована нарядом полиции и препровождена в итальянский лес, Пема закутывается в привычный плед, а её муж тихонько запевает старую, милую миланскую песню...

----------

Neroli (17.04.2013), Богдан Б (17.04.2013), Кузьмич (17.04.2013), Пема Дролкар (17.04.2013), Топпер- (17.04.2013), Федор Ф (17.04.2013)

----------


## Топпер

Вам бы книжки писать  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (17.04.2013), Фил (17.04.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Вам бы книжки писать


Благодарю, но мне нечего сказать человечеству в объёме книги.  :Wink:

----------

Фил (17.04.2013), Эделизи (17.04.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...i-sutta-sv.htm
> 
> Здесь речь идёт о том, как нужно правильно практиковать медитацию.


Сатипаттхану

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Благодарю, но мне нечего сказать человечеству в объёме книги.


Зато Пеме есть сказать что :Smilie:  

Бао, и это все мне????? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Какой Вы Бао, однако :Embarrassment: 

Рассказ замечательный, но кроме летучей мыши - совершенно нералистичный :Big Grin:  Какие там пледы и пасьянс. В нашем доме по вечерам шурум-бурум, дочка тинэйджер музыку включила, у мужа вечером либо пинг-понг, либо футбол, либо кататься на горных лыжах уехал, либо уехали вместе, а у меня пик домашней активности - всех построить стройными рядами и проследить за выполнением(луженое Ламримом горло есть - как с натуры списано) :Smilie:  Как раз та деятельность, где не понять, что главное. 

Кот вечером обычно демоном носится по дому - все пришли, надо засаду устроить и получить порцию тисканья.

Занавесок нет - от жары приходится устраивать тотальный сквозняк, но теперь есть противомоскитные сетки. Из-за них птицам не видно, что нвутри - вот и не стучатся, а мыши пеленгуют и не влетают.

Сорадуюсь, что учите итальянский :Smilie:  Откуда фразочка?

Кстати к разговору "о птичках". Вот Вам в ответ многодеятельное-романтическое:



Ed ecco un regalino personale per stuzzicare BAO :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

Когда пришёл в гости галчонок, вспомнил вот этот вот тихоужасный : ) шедевр Эдгара По (и переводчика на русский)...

*ВОРОН*

Как-то в полночь, в час угрюмый, утомившись от раздумий, 
 Задремал я над страницей фолианта одного, 
 И очнулся вдруг от звука, будто кто-то вдруг застукал,
 Будто глухо так застукал в двери дома моего. 
 "Гость, - сказал я, - там стучится в двери дома моего, 
 Гость - и больше ничего". 

Ах, я вспоминаю ясно, был тогда декабрь ненастный, 
 И от каждой вспышки красной тень скользила на ковер, 
 Ждал я дня из мрачной дали, тщетно ждал, чтоб книги дали 
 Облегченья от печали по утраченной Линор, 
 По святой, что там, в Эдеме, ангелы зовут Линор, - 
 Безыменной здесь с тех пор. 

Шелковый тревожный шорох в пурпурных портьерах, шторах 
 Полонил, наполнил смутным ужасом меня всего, 
 И, чтоб сердцу легче стало, встав, я повторил устало: 
 "Это гость лишь запоздалый у порога моего, 
 Гость какой-то запоздалый у порога моего, 
 Гость - и больше ничего". 

И, оправясь от испуга, гостя встретил я, как друга. 
 "Извините, сэр иль леди, - я приветствовал его, - 
 Задремал я здесь от скуки, и так тихи были звуки, 
 Так неслышны ваши стуки в двери дома моего, 
 Что я вас едва услышал", - дверь открыл я: никого, 
 Тьма - и больше ничего. 

Тьмой полночной окруженный, так стоял я, погруженный 
 В грезы, что еще не снились никому до этих пор;
 Тщетно ждал я так однако, тьма мне не давала знака, 
 Слово лишь одно из мрака донеслось ко мне: "Линор!" 
 Это я шепнул, и эхо прошептало мне: "Линор!" 
 Прошептало, как укор. 

В скорби жгучей о потере я захлопнул плотно двери 
 И услышал звук такой же, но отчетливей того. 
 "Это тот же стук недавний, - я сказал, - в окно за ставней, 
 Ветер воет неспроста в ней у окошка моего, 
 Это ветер стукнул ставней у окошка моего, - 
 Ветер - больше ничего". 

Только приоткрыл я ставни - вышел Ворон стародавний, 
 Шумно оправляя траур оперенья своего; 
 Без поклона, важно, гордо, выступил он чинно, твердо, 
 С видом леди или лорда у порога моего, 
 На Паллады бюст над дверью у порога моего 
 Сел - и больше ничего. 

И очнувшись от печали, улыбнулся я вначале, 
 Видя важность черной птицы, чопорный ее задор. 
 Я сказал: "Твой вид задорен, твой хохол облезлый черен,
 О зловещий древний Ворон, там, где мрак Плутон простер, 
 Как ты гордо назывался там, где мрак Плутон простер?" 
 Каркнул Ворон: "Nevermore." 

Выкрик птицы неуклюжей на меня повеял стужей, 
 Хоть ответ ее без смысла, невпопад, был явный вздор: 
 Ведь должны все согласиться, вряд ли может так случиться, 
 Чтобы в полночь села птица, вылетевши из-за штор, 
 Вдруг на бюст над дверью села, вылетевши из-за штор, 
 Птица с кличкой "Nevermore." 

Ворон же сидел на бюсте, словно этим словом грусти 
 Душу всю свою излил он навсегда в ночной простор. 
 Он сидел, свой клюв сомкнувши, ни пером не шелохнувши, 
 И шепнул я вдруг, вздохнувши: "Как друзья с недавних пор, 
 Завтра он меня покинет, как надежды с этих пор". 
 Каркнул Ворон: "Nevermore!". 

При ответе столь удачном вздрогнул я в затишье мрачном, 
 И сказал я: "Несомненно, затвердил он с давних пор, 
 Перенял он это слово от хозяина такого, 
 Кто под гнетом рока злого слышал, словно приговор, 
 Похоронный звон надежды и свой смертный приговор 
 Слышал в этом "nevermore". 

И с улыбкой, как вначале, я, очнувшись от печали, 
 Кресло к Ворону придвинул, глядя на него в упор, 
 Сел на бархате лиловом в размышлении суровом, 
 Что хотел сказать тем словом Ворон, вещий с давних пор, 
 Что пророчил мне угрюмо Ворон, вещий с давних пор, 
 Хриплым карком: "Nevermore." 

Так, в полудремоте краткой, размышляя над загадной, 
 Чувствуя, как Ворон в сердце мне вонзал горящий взор, 
 Тусклой люстрой освещенный, головою утомленной 
 Я хотел уже склониться на подушку на узор, 
 Ах, она здесь не склонится на подушку на узор 
 Никогда, о nevermore! 

Мне казалось, что незримо заструились клубы дыма 
 И ступили серафимы в фимиаме на ковер. 
 Я воскликнул: "О несчастный, это Бог от муки страстной 
 Шлет непентес, исцеленье от любви твоей к Линор! 
 Пей непентес, пей забвенье и забудь свою Линор!" 
 Каркнул Ворон: "Nevermore." 

Я воскликнул: "Ворон вещий! Птица ты иль дух зловещий! 
 Дьявол ли тебя направил, буря ль из подземных нор 
 Занесла тебя под крышу, где я древний Ужас слышу. 
 Мне скажи, дано ль мне свыше там, у Галаадских гор, 
 Обрести бальзам от муки, там, у Галаадских гор?" 
 Каркнул Ворон: "Nevermore." 

Я воскликнул: "Ворон вещий! Птица ты иль дух зловещий! 
 Если только Бог над нами свод небесный распростер, 
 Мне скажи: душа, что бремя скорби здесь несет со всеми, 
 Там обнимет ли в Эдеме лучезарную Линор - 
 Ту святую, что в Эдеме ангелы зовут Линор?" 
 Каркнул Ворон: "Nevermore." 

"Это знак, чтоб ты оставил дом мой, птица или дьявол! - 
 Я вскочив, воскликнул. - С бурей уносись в ночной простор, 
 Не оставив здесь, однако, черного пера, как знака 
 Лжи, что ты принес из мрака! С бюста траурный убор 
 Скинь и клюв твой вынь из сердца! Прочь лети в ночной простор!" 
 Каркнул Ворон: "Nevermore!" 

И сидит, сидит над дверью Ворон, оправляя перья, 
 С бюста бледного Паллады не слетает с этих пор; 
 Он глядит в недвижном взлете, словно демон тьмы в дремоте, 
 И под люстрой в позолоте на полу он тень простер, 
 Никогда душой из этой тени не взлечу я с этих пор 
 Никогда, о nevermore!

_Перевод М. Зенкевича (1946)_

----------

Ритл (17.04.2013), Федор Ф (17.04.2013), Фил (17.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

Не столь страшны явления сами по себе, как ум, который всё это интерпретирует.

----------

Кронус (17.04.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Зато Пеме есть сказать что


Ну, кто бы сомневался...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Какой Вы Бао, однако


 :Embarrassment: 




> Рассказ замечательный, но кроме летучей мыши - совершенно нералистичный


Пем, но *я* так вижу...  :Embarrassment: 




> у меня пик домашней активности - всех построить стройными рядами и проследить за выполнением(луженое Ламримом горло есть - как с натуры списано) Как раз та деятельность, где не понять, что главное.


Могу посоветовать алгоритмизацию деятельности: очень помогает расставлять приоритеты  :Wink: 




> Сорадуюсь, что учите итальянский Откуда фразочка?


Из гугл-транслейтора...  :Embarrassment: 




> Ed ecco un regalino personale per stuzzicare BAO


Grazie  :Kiss:  (сам написал)

----------


## Фил

Юрий, Raven - это первое о чем я подумал  :Smilie: 
А также подумал о том, что даже такая тонкая и мистическая натура как Эдгар Аллан По к этой на первый взгляд зловещей истории относится с юмором истинно английского джентельмена (хоть и американец).
А почему Ворон кричит "Никогда" (Nevermore) - на самом деле, когда черный ворон (именно не ворона а ворон) орёт - то очень похоже на "Nevermore", поэтому затруднительно переводить на русский язык, он все таки не "Никогда" орёт  :Smilie: 

Николай Глазков
Ворон (1938)

Черный ворон, черный дьявол,
Мистицизму научась,
Прилетел на белый мрамор
В час полночный, черный час.

Я спросил его: — Удастся
Мне в ближайшие года
Где-нибудь найти богатство? —
Он ответил: — Никогда!

Я сказал: — В богатстве мнимом
Сгинет лет моих орда.
Все же буду я любимым? —
Он ответил: — Никогда!

Я сказал: — Пусть в личной жизни
Неудачник я всегда.
Но народы в коммунизме
Сыщут счастье? — Никогда!

И на все мои вопросы,
Где возможны «нет» и «да»,
Отвечал вещатель грозный
Безутешным: — Никогда!

Я спросил: — Какие в Чили
Существуют города? —
Он ответил: — Никогда! —
И его разоблачили.

----------

Алик (07.05.2013), Богдан Б (18.04.2013), Денис Евгеньев (17.04.2013), Джнянаваджра (17.04.2013), Иван Денисов (18.04.2013), Федор Ф (17.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2013), Юй Кан (17.04.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Николай Глазков
> Ворон (1938)
> 
> Черный ворон, черный дьявол,
> Мистицизму научась,
> Прилетел на белый мрамор
> В час полночный, черный час.


И это чудесно ложится на мотив казачьей песни одноименной - это специально?  :Wink: 
Чудесно!)

----------

Федор Ф (17.04.2013), Фил (18.04.2013)

----------


## Буль

> А почему Ворон кричит "Никогда" (Nevermore) - на самом деле, когда черный ворон (именно не ворона а ворон) орёт - то очень похоже на "Nevermore", поэтому затруднительно переводить на русский язык, он все таки не "Никогда" орёт


А можно и не переводить:

_
Шабаш калился и лысел,
Пот лился горячо,--
Раздался звон -- и ворон сел
На белое плечо.

И ворон крикнул: "Nеvеrмоrе!" --
Проворен он и прыток,--
Напоминает: прямо в морг
Выходит зал для пыток._

----------

Фил (18.04.2013)

----------


## Германн

Иргит, покормили ли Вы эту птичку?

----------

Ритл (17.04.2013)

----------


## Иргит

Ууууу как раздули тему  :Wink: 




> Иргит, покормили ли Вы эту птичку?


Ага дети уже извели все пшено  :Smilie: 

Теперь эта тема также стала поводом для бурных обсуждений родствениками. В итоге отправили меня в хурээ помолится, сходил помолился, и за птичку тоже. Страха и беспокойства больше не испытываю, так как все это лишь проекция ума. Осознание беспочвенности страха - снимает страх  :Smilie:

----------

Германн (17.04.2013), Топпер- (17.04.2013), Эделизи (17.04.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> ...шедевр Эдгара По...

----------

Ритл (18.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2013)

----------


## Фил

> И это чудесно ложится на мотив казачьей песни одноименной - это специально? 
> Чудесно!)


 Глазков вообще мог, как основатель "небывализма", все что угодно придумать  :Smilie: 

Мне говорят, что «Окна ТАСС»
Моих стихов полезнее.
Полезен также унитаз,
Но это не поэзия.

----------


## Маша_ла

У нас, в наше окно в начале зимы пыталась влететь ворона, обычная, городская, серая. Настойчиво так пыталась.. А потом дедушка умер. Который живет не с нами. И который наш любимый был, герой и все такое прочее(( И раньше никакие вороны никуда залетать не пытались.

А нет, вот вспомнила случай на старой работе птичка залетела в офис, вся бухгалтерия выскочила ее ловить, а я просто выпустила широким жестом, а потом главбух попала в аварию с летальным исходом.

В общем, конечно, есть знаки. Но от судьбы не уйдешь. Влетит птичка в кв-ру или нет, все равно все помрем..

А летучие мыши влетают, наверное, только к самым продвинутым практикам))

К нам в БЦ, в дом Ламы Кунги еноты влезали в гараж, где стояли мусорные баки и жрали оттуда мусор: заходишь в гараж, а там из мусорного бака высовывается только попа и хвост пушистый, а потом удивленная и недовольная мордочка, типа "че надо, не видишь, мы кушаем")) И надо было видеть вытянутое лицо енота, когда прямо перед его носом закрывали гаражную дверь)) Типа, а совесть-то у вас есть, граждане?!

----------

Германн (18.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.04.2013), Юй Кан (18.04.2013)

----------


## Германн

Жаль, в России мало этих замечательных зверьков. Мой прадед держал дома уссурийского енота. Они хорошо приручаются.

----------


## Юй Кан

> А нет, вот вспомнила случай на старой работе птичка залетела в офис, вся бухгалтерия выскочила ее ловить, а я просто выпустила широким жестом, а потом главбух попала в аварию с летальным исходом.


Сов-падение иногда расшифровывают как "сидели две совы и -- упали". : )




> И надо было видеть вытянутое лицо енота, когда прямо перед его носом закрывали гаражную дверь)) Типа, а совесть-то у вас есть, граждане?!


Или -- так: "Жадины-говядины, буддисты называется... Вам что, мусора жалко?!"

----------

Джигме (07.05.2013)

----------


## Соколов Александр

Товарисч Иргит если вам жутко от того что птичка к вам бьется в окно то видимо в жизни вы не все повидали... А по теме-скорее всего это существо просто хочет чтоб вы что-то сделали для него чтоб птичка смогла переродиться в более высоком мире, если молитвы за птичку не помогут, впустите в дом и почитайте мантру ом мани падме хум, так чтоб она услышала и я думаю больше она вас не побеспокоит.

----------


## Буль

> Товарисч Иргит если вам жутко от того что птичка к вам бьется в окно то видимо в жизни вы не все повидали... А по теме-скорее всего это существо просто хочет чтоб вы что-то сделали для него чтоб птичка смогла переродиться в более высоком мире


Ну, конеееееечно "скорее всего это существо просто хочет чтоб вы что-то сделали для него чтоб птичка смогла переродиться в более высоком мире". Птичка в этих "высоких мирах" понимает раз в 20 лучше нашего, вот и бьётся... перерождения требует...  :Kiss:

----------

Фил (07.05.2013)

----------


## Соколов Александр

> Ну, конеееееечно "скорее всего это существо просто хочет чтоб вы что-то сделали для него чтоб птичка смогла переродиться в более высоком мире". Птичка в этих "высоких мирах" понимает раз в 20 лучше нашего, вот и бьётся... перерождения требует...


Если человек такой умный и является венцом творения объясните это http://elementy.ru/find?words=%D0%9C...=15&search.y=5 и желательно по каждой статье-откуда у них столько мозгов?

----------


## Pema Sonam

> В общем, конечно, есть знаки. Но от судьбы не уйдешь. Влетит птичка в кв-ру или нет, все равно все помрем..


Ко мне несколько раз голуби залетали. Как-то захожу в комнату, а там голубь по пианино бродит. Ну и ничего страшного не случалось.

----------


## Иоанн

Помню, когда я жил в общаге, при институте, в комнате летом окно постоянно было открыто и я иногда подкармливал голубя одного. Наглый был голубь. 
Один раз он просто влетел, на меня напал и так же вылетел.  :Big Grin:  У меня сосед-адвентист после этого случая псалом в три раза чаще начал читать.  Но ничего. Я жив.

----------


## Иоанн

> Ко мне несколько раз голуби залетали. Как-то захожу в комнату, а там голубь по пианино бродит. Ну и ничего страшного не случалось.


Эта ваш 666 комментарий. Поздравляю.

----------

Pema Sonam (07.05.2013)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Эта ваш 666 комментарий. Поздравляю.


N 667

----------

Иоанн (07.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Помню, когда я жил в общаге, при институте, в комнате летом окно постоянно было открыто и я иногда подкармливал голубя одного. Наглый был голубь. 
> Один раз он просто влетел, на меня напал и так же вылетел.  У меня сосед-адентист после этого случая псалом в три раза чаще начал читать.  Но ничего. Я жив.


Не, там по-другому. Когда папа умер, через примерно 40 дней стали птицы на балкон влетать. Или даже раньше. Так обычно не влетают- не влетали никогда. Не знаю, может, суеверия какие.

----------


## Буль

> Если человек такой умный и является венцом творения объясните это http://elementy.ru/find?words=%D0%9C...=15&search.y=5 и желательно по каждой статье-откуда у них столько мозгов?


Разве я ваш раб? Вы считаете меня обязанным исполнять ваши приказания?  :Confused:

----------


## Поляков

> Если человек такой умный и является венцом творения объясните это http://elementy.ru/find?words=%D0%9C...=15&search.y=5 и желательно по каждой статье-откуда у них столько мозгов?


Вот если бы муравьи про человека написали статьи, была бы тема для разговора. А так...

----------

Буль (07.05.2013), Фил (07.05.2013)

----------


## Иоанн

> Не, там по-другому. Когда папа умер, через примерно 40 дней стали птицы на балкон влетать. Или даже раньше. Так обычно не влетают- не влетали никогда. Не знаю, может, суеверия какие.


Я думаю на этом лучше не заострять свое внимание. Все равно блага не принесет. А птицы... Может они видят  или чувствуют нечто более тонкое, поэтому и слетают, а может это просто стечение обстоятельств. Так или иначе,  размышления на такие темы не могут привести к исчерпывающему ответу. Так зачем беспокоить свой ум тогда...  

Расскажу свой опыт. Когда мой отец умер, у нас заработали часы, которые до этого  стояли. До сих пор работают. Стоит ли это связывать с каким то феноменом... ? Моя мама связывает, а мне все равно.

----------

Фил (07.05.2013)

----------


## Соколов Александр

> Разве я ваш раб? Вы считаете меня обязанным исполнять ваши приказания?


Я и не писал ничего про рабство... Видимо у вас какие-то психологические зацикленности насчет рабства... Оставлю вас с вашими психологическими проблемами наедине.

----------


## Буль

> Я и не писал ничего про рабство... Видимо у вас какие-то психологические зацикленности насчет рабства... Оставлю вас с вашими психологическими проблемами наедине.


Приказы отдают рабам или наймитам. Меня же вполне можно только просить. Но вы этого не пожелали сделать, увы. С тем и покончим.

----------

Фил (07.05.2013)

----------


## Влад К

Я как то забыл закрыть форточку на кухне. Вечером прихожу, а у меня голубь в гостях. Так бы нечего страшного, только нагадил немного!)

----------

Ашвария (27.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Я как то забыл закрыть форточку на кухне. Вечером прихожу, а у меня голубь в гостях. Так бы нечего страшного, только нагадил немного!)


У нас в кухне постоянно приоткрыто окно, третий этаж, перед окном шикарная крона туи. За это лето голуби как минимум пять раз были на кухне - только то что *застукали на горючем*.  :Smilie:  Даже пёс к ним привык. Никому от этих голубей опять же не поплохело.

----------

Алик (27.08.2013), Буль (27.08.2013)

----------


## Платон

Не знаю, отписали ли это в теме, но вообще голубь , стучащийся в окно указывает, на духа ушедшего  родственника, желающего проведать родных, о чем то им напомнить. Я бы в такой ситуации подал бы сорокуст за упокоение. :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Не знаю, отписали ли это в теме, но вообще голубь , стучащийся в окно указывает, на духа ушедшего  родственника, желающего проведать родных, о чем то им напомнить. Я бы в такой ситуации подал бы сорокуст за упокоение.


Ох уж это народное русское христианство, настоенное на кикиморах с лешими…

----------

Alex (27.08.2013), Anthony (27.08.2013), Аурум (27.08.2013), Ашвария (27.08.2013), Буль (27.08.2013), Джигме (27.08.2013), Джнянаваджра (27.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Ох уж это народное русское христианство, настоенное на кикиморах с лешими…


В индуизме - голубем никогда не воплощается живое существо, которое за зрелый кармический плод прошлых воплощений попало перед данным в ады. Так шо не надо бояться голубя с клювом  :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

В христианстве — голубем никогда не воплощается человек  :Smilie:  В буддизме — не надо подавать ни за кого сорокоуст  :Smilie:

----------

Anthony (27.08.2013), Аурум (27.08.2013), Джнянаваджра (27.08.2013)

----------


## Anthony

> В христианстве — голубем никогда не воплощается человек  В буддизме — не надо подавать ни за кого сорокоуст





> Не знаю, отписали ли это в теме, но вообще голубь , стучащийся в окно *указывает, на духа ушедшего родственника*, желающего проведать родных, о чем то им напомнить. Я бы в такой ситуации подал бы сорокуст за упокоение.


Но указывать-то может  :Big Grin: 

Подходит дух к голубю, говорит:... "Так мол и так, меня Гриша зовут урр-урр-урр, постучись пожалуйста моим родственникам в окно... урр-урр-уурр, попроси мне сорокоуст, урр-уррр"

Голубь стучится, Платон идет ставить сорокоуст, Гриша получает профит.
Все сходится.

----------

Аурум (27.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (27.08.2013)

----------


## Платон

> Ох уж это народное русское христианство, настоенное на кикиморах с лешими…


Просто сам вопрос топикстартёра предполагал ответ, что это за знак и что делать в этом случае, чтобы не бояться...Может быть, я не правильно отвечал, лишь усиливая суеверность ума. :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Просто сам вопрос топикстартёра предполагал ответ, что это за знак и что делать в этом случае, чтобы не бояться...Может быть, я не правильно отвечал, лишь усиливая суеверность ума.


Правильно, неправильно, не знаю  :Smilie:  Но уж чересчур эклектично, на мой взгляд  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Всем привет! Давно здесь не был. Ребята уже несколько дней в окно стучит синица! Я хоть и скептик но как-то жутко становится. Что это значит?


Федор замечает глаза в пропасти, в испуге пятится 
Федор: Там внизу кто-то шарится! 
Пендальф: Это Голый. 
Федор: Голый? 
Пендальф: Всю дорогу идет за нами. 
Федор: А че ему надо? 
Пендальф: Жрать хочет. Голодный. Будет ходить кругами, пока не найдет самого больного или слабого. Потом отобьет его от стаи, порвет как белку и сожрет.

----------

Neroli (27.08.2013), Нико (27.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (27.08.2013)

----------


## Влад К

> У нас в кухне постоянно приоткрыто окно, третий этаж, перед окном шикарная крона туи. За это лето голуби как минимум пять раз были на кухне - только то что *застукали на горючем*.  Даже пёс к ним привык. Никому от этих голубей опять же не поплохело.


Может быть голуби неравнодушны к буддистам? :Big Grin:

----------


## Ашвария

> Может быть голуби неравнодушны к буддистам?


Может.
Раз вообще неясный случай был. Зимой, снежной и холодной, прямо на улице около рынка падает голубь в сугроб в метре впереди меня. И не движется. Поднимаю - оживает. Спрятала в пальто его, сидит он среди шарфа и ни-гу-гу. Как будто там ему и место. Ещё в магазин зашла за продуктами, там ещё знакомая не верила что я этого голубя подобрала десять минут назад, говорила что он ручной и выглядит вполне здоровым. Иду домой и думаю, как его изолировать от попугая, который тогда у нас жил, потому что голубь явно больной. И тут он голову на бок начинает поворачивать и умирает. Положила на снег во дворе под окном - мёртвый. Через несколько минут на то место вернулась - исчез. И никто к нему не видно чтобы походил (ни через окно, ни следов кроме моих там не оказалось).
Нечто напоминающее слышала в Тибетском буддизме.

----------


## Влад К

> Может.
> Раз вообще неясный случай был. Зимой, снежной и холодной, прямо на улице около рынка падает голубь в сугроб в метре впереди меня. И не движется. Поднимаю - оживает. Спрятала в пальто его, сидит он среди шарфа и ни-гу-гу. Как будто там ему и место. Ещё в магазин зашла за продуктами, там ещё знакомая не верила что я этого голубя подобрала десять минут назад, говорила что он ручной и выглядит вполне здоровым. Иду домой и думаю, как его изолировать от попугая, который тогда у нас жил, потому что голубь явно больной. И тут он голову на бок начинает поворачивать и умирает. Положила на снег во дворе под окном - мёртвый. Через несколько минут на то место вернулась - исчез. И никто к нему не видно чтобы походил (ни через окно, ни следов кроме моих там не оказалось).
> Нечто напоминающее слышала в Тибетском буддизме.


Мне не приходилось слышать о подобном. Не могли бы написать об этом?

----------


## Ашвария

> Мне не приходилось слышать о подобном. Не могли бы написать об этом?


Так это надо Ваджраянцев спросить, они знают. Потому что у меня и традиция другая и способ мышления потому, и вообще необъясняемо [самартадас это в индуизме]. Тибетосы знают только молчат, они такие.

----------


## Влад К

> Так это надо Ваджраянцев спросить, они знают. Потому что у меня и традиция другая и способ мышления потому, и вообще необъясняемо [самартадас это в индуизме]. Тибетосы знают только молчат, они такие.


Я просто подумал что вам известна какая то легенда, или метафора используемая в Ваджраяне для практики. Я например недавно в одном комментарии, наткнулся на прелюбобытный момент( для меня по крайней мере). В этом комментарии использовалась такая метафора, что павлин способен поедать яд, и превращать его в питательную пищу, которая делает его только красивее. Если это соотносить с практикой Ваджраяны, то практикующий использует свои омрачения в качестве метода, для избавления от себялюбия (см. Еше Лодой Ринпоче, комментарий на текст Дхармаракшиты "Боевая чакра". Вот.)

----------


## Буль

> Может.
> Раз вообще неясный случай был. Зимой, снежной и холодной, прямо на улице около рынка падает голубь в сугроб в метре впереди меня. И не движется. Поднимаю - оживает. Спрятала в пальто его, сидит он среди шарфа и ни-гу-гу. Как будто там ему и место. Ещё в магазин зашла за продуктами, там ещё знакомая не верила что я этого голубя подобрала десять минут назад, говорила что он ручной и выглядит вполне здоровым. Иду домой и думаю, как его изолировать от попугая, который тогда у нас жил, потому что голубь явно больной. И тут он голову на бок начинает поворачивать и умирает. Положила на снег во дворе под окном - мёртвый. Через несколько минут на то место вернулась - исчез. И никто к нему не видно чтобы походил (ни через окно, ни следов кроме моих там не оказалось).


Граждане! Не раскидывайте крысам отравленное стрихнином зерно! От этого страдают птицы-голуби! И психика суеверных граждан.  :Wink:

----------

Ашвария (27.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.08.2013)

----------

